# Monsters in florida 2014



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

We are pleased to be partnered with Trophy Stack.com. The winners of the event will have their fish posted to trophy stack.com to view whenever they want. Share to your Facebook and brag to all your friends.. Live tournament up dates and more will be available.
http://www.trophystack.com/partners/...ish-tournament

Also featured on
American Pro Catters & Twisted cat outdoors


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

What's the water boundary. Florida line?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

sbarrow said:


> What's the water boundary. Florida line?



I spoke with wildlife about that and they tell me by law you are not allowed to carry live catfish over the state line from Alabama. So yes the boundary will be the state line.:thumbsup:


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

CatHunter said:


> I spoke with wildlife about that and they tell me by law you are not allowed to carry live catfish over the state line from Alabama. So yes the boundary will be the state line.:thumbsup:


That rule only applies to catfish over 34 inches and only rivers
Where the are native. Conecuh is wide open!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

sbarrow said:


> That rule only applies to catfish over 34 inches and only rivers
> Where the are native. Conecuh is wide open!


Do you plan on fishing it?


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

CatHunter said:


> Do you plan on fishing it
> 
> Yes


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

sbarrow said:


> CatHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Do you plan on fishing it
> ...


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

AWSOME cool video! Did I miss the dates?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/events/241224562711797/


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Is it legal to return a flathead to state waters? Since they are "non-native" species wouldn't that be an illegal release? Plus they are delicious!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Updates


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Anyone attending from Pensacola?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

*Event Page*

If you plan on fishing the October Tournament and use Facebook check our event page out for the most recent updates. Hit that little button that says "going" while you are in there:thumbsup:
https://www.facebook.com/events/241224562711797/


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

How many can be on a team?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

jcoss15 said:


> How many can be on a team?


As many as you can get on a boat. I believe the more people that are in a boat the less fish they catch. A single man alone on the river tends to catch bigger and more fish than a boat load of hackling guys.


----------



## Jesfgse (Mar 23, 2014)

2409209]Do you plan on fishing it


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Jesfgse said:


> 2409209]Do you plan on fishing it


I do not, wont be any time for that.


----------

